
Show HN: Remote Weekly – Articles, Podcasts, Products Around Remote Working - hrishikesh1990
https://www.remote.tools/newsletter
======
hrishikesh1990
Hi HN!

We started this to share our thoughts around interesting content (articles,
products, podcasts) on remote working. We feel almost all the content
(websites, newsletters) online around remote work focuses largely around jobs.
However, a lot of people want to talk and read about others’ experiences, know
more about distributed teams and how they work.

This is our attempt to deliver such content weekly. We started this only a
month back and is still in nascency. Would love to hear any feedback you may
have for us :)

